# J. Rockett Touch OD demo vid



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

A look at the new Touch OD by J. Rockett!


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

Now that's a good demo!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Loved the demo - it's rare you get a good feel for something over youtube. Not sure how I feel about the pedal though. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

